# Lets see your tricked out Touareg



## VW Spyder (Apr 12, 2004)

I am really considering buying a Touareg and would love to see what can be done to these cars.
Thanks


----------



## kpg111 (May 5, 2002)

*Re: Lets see your tricked out Touareg (VW Spyder)*

damn, I checked out your ride...amazing! Can you post some pictures of the revised engine cover from the R32? I'm intrigued....nice work!


_Modified by kpg111 at 1:12 AM 8-12-2007_


----------



## smithjss (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Lets see your tricked out Touareg (kpg111)*

Sweet ride. I love the GTI! I enjoyed a new one through college in a 1988 16V 1.8 format if memory serves. Athens Georgia offered some phenomenal country roads doe the auto. Your aluminum dash and interior attributes are unique. Are they OEM parts or modified?
Re: the Touareg, you will be very pleased with this SUV. I have a 2006 steel frame that has been a lot of fun for me and the family. In retrospect, two more cylinders, better gas mileage and an adjustable suspension would have been worth an additional $10k-15k. I leased, as I travel by air weekly and wanted to get a better feel for a VW SUV versus a BMW or Land Cruiser. 
I received an exceptional deal in December 07' coming off a Passat Wagon lease and was awarded the $3k loyalty money and a $2k dealer special along with free oil changes @ every 3k not 5k (my oil through the lease term. 
I negotiated an additional 3k miles per year (17k per year) and the end result was a $32.6k late 2006 vehicle in December 07' for $2100 down and a $510/mo payment including tax for a world class SUV of which I intend to purchase for the wifey. 
I have the only Touareg that the mechanics at my dealership get to service. The upside is that the mechanics are young, enthusiastic and VW enthusiasts. The bad news is that I possess more knowledge about the truck than they do (exceptionally scary).
This truck rocks! I have a 4.0 90’ Cherokee and an 85’ 22RE 4-cylinder Toyota 4x4 that get “rocked” frequently. We have a 200+ acre farm here in Georgia that offers some pretty challenging holes, passes and rock climbs. We will hit 102°F tomorrow so the holes are quite dry at the moment. 
If my wife were ok with it, I'd take the Reg through “Iron Stab” that tends to snatch drive shafts and drowned most lower front end and wide axle (all Chevy & Ford FS 4x4s regardless of power plant) SUVs in the winter. Due to the heat, the trail offers no technical challenges short of rock climbs and creek beds. 
I hope you jump in to the Touareg club. It is a remarkable SUV.


----------



## VW Spyder (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: Lets see your tricked out Touareg (kpg111)*

Thanks for the feedback http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *kpg111* »_damn, I checked out your ride...amazing! Can you post some pictures of the revised engin cover from the R32? I'm intrigued....nice work!

I will get a pic up for you


----------



## VW Spyder (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: Lets see your tricked out Touareg (VW Spyder)*

Here ya go


----------



## xtant666 (Apr 1, 2006)

http://picasaweb.google.com/xtant666/TouaregPics


----------



## kpg111 (May 5, 2002)

*Re: Lets see your tricked out Touareg (VW Spyder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW Spyder* »_Here ya go









NICE








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .


----------



## miraclewhips (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: Lets see your tricked out Touareg (VW Spyder)*

The RS wheels on the GTI look really good. I don't believe I have seen these wheels on a MKIV yet.
Judging from the clues about your style you have linked us to...... I would definatley say you are going to want the V8, V10 if you can. The V8 has got some real balls and even the stock exhaust sounds very throaty. One thing you definatley want is the air ride suspension. Pair that with some 21" BBS RXII's and you have a mean lookin rig. There have been a few people on the Vortex that have gone with coilover or lowered springs, but nobody really seems to be able to tell us what brands they used and all the details. So i would say there are no suspension setups that are worth recommending.....yet.








Also, try and avoid 04' models which was the first year of the T-Reg. Although a lot of TSB's have been offered that seem to cure the freshman bugs, alot of users on here still complain about problems. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TighTT (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: Lets see your tricked out Touareg (VW Spyder)*

Sure. Please excuse the missing front wheel cap. Also, the exhaust tips are being shortened as I type. (They were WAY too long)


----------



## Grafico (Nov 14, 2005)

TighTT, 
Where did you get the Cayenne tips? I've been looking on Ebay, but the person who was selling has taken them off for sale. Any other ideas? Would love to see how you shortened them too!


----------



## Grafico (Nov 14, 2005)

Ohh yehh....here's some pics as requested:


----------



## miraclewhips (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: Lets see your tricked out Touareg (TighTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TighTT* »_
Sure. Please excuse the missing front wheel cap. Also, the exhaust tips are being shortened as I type. (They were WAY too long)









Excellent choice on shortening the tips. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Your rig is lookin pretty clean and mean!


----------



## TighTT (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (Grafico)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grafico* »_TighTT, 
Where did you get the Cayenne tips? I've been looking on Ebay, but the person who was selling has taken them off for sale. Any other ideas? Would love to see how you shortened them too! 

I bought the tips from a fellow Touareg owner. I plan to cut them, remove some material, and then re-weld them back together. If you do find a set, the rear valance has to be modified to make them fit. They are quite a bit wider than the OEM tips.


----------



## Shabbis (Jul 13, 1999)

*Re: Lets see your tricked out Touareg (TighTT)*

TighTT,
I like the Cayenne style silver strips in between the windows. Was that just a paint job? Or actual parts?


----------



## TighTT (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: Lets see your tricked out Touareg (Shabbis)*

They are aftermarket aluminum strips that are sold on Ebay.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Lets see your tricked out Touareg (VW Spyder)*

Can you tell us why you made a r28 and didn't buy an r32?


----------



## LowVW96 (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: Lets see your tricked out Touareg (anothercar)*

Here's mine from Waterfest.


----------



## jmorgand (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Lets see your tricked out Touareg (LowVW96)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LowVW96* »_Here's mine from Waterfest.

















With those wheels, you should really get the V10 grill and chrome mirror caps.


----------



## EuroTra$H (May 6, 2006)

*Re: Lets see your tricked out Touareg (VW Spyder)*

not quite a tricked out as some but here is my Treg.... So Far



























_Modified by EuroTra$H at 6:53 PM 8-15-2007_


----------



## chelly (May 10, 2007)

these are from waterfest as well


----------



## amv (Apr 21, 2006)

You've got a silver rabbit, don't ya want a silver Touareg?


----------



## AE2058 (Dec 31, 2003)

*Re: (amv)*

My wifee old 06. having to pay $500 for a front brake job every 23k is not in my budget. Plus the damn thing went trough 3 Nav units in 6 months.


----------

